

Newsletters Newsletters Newsletters. Oh My. - duck
http://www.kaledavis.com/2013/09/06/newsletters-newsletters-newsletters.html

======
mountaineer
Wow, great list. Do you do anything special to manage the consumption of
these? Any particular tools, or just read the email and move on?

~~~
duck
Glad you enjoyed it. I just try to be efficient with it by not saving emails
and deleting when done and/or if I skip an issue. Besides that, I use gmail's
labels and the + tag trick to help sort them.

